# Wasserinsekt mit 2 langen Vorderbeinen



## Joschiiie96 (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Wie ihr ja wisst, hab ich seit einigen Wochen auch einen Teich.

Die ersten Bewohner waren 2 durchs Wasser hüpfende Insekten mit je 2 langen Vorderbeinen links und rechts.
Schmaler, schwarzer Körper.
Das Tier kann sich scheinbar nur "hüpfend" durchs Wasser bewegen, normal schwimmen bzw. gleiten sehen konnte ich sie noch nie.
Sie sind ca. 1-2 cm lang.

Google spuckte auch keine passenden Bilder aus.
Bitte also im Rat! 

PS: konnte es soeben schlecht fotografieren bzw. ein Video aufnehmen.

 





_View: http://youtu.be/CD0K2WQ4330_


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2014)

Dös ist ein __ Rückenschwimmer.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

Wie kommen die innerhalb von 12 Stunden in meinen Teich wenn sie reine Wasserinsekten sind? 

Hab nun im Internet nachgesehen und herausgefunden, dass sie in der Lage sind kleine Fische zu erbeuten.

Besser, wenn ich sie rausfange?


----------



## butzbacher (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Joschiii,

die sind einfach geflogen.

Also fangen wird nichts bringen, dann kommen neue.

Gruß André


----------



## Joschiiie96 (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Ok passt!


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
__ Rückenschwimmer können __ fliegen. Sie haben also deinen Teich als neue Heimat auserkoren (vorerst)...und deshalb solltest du dich über sie freuen und nicht überlegen, ob du sie rausfangen solltest. Wäre auch ziemlich sinnlos - denn der nächste Rückenschwimmer kommt bestimmt.
Rückenschwimmer könnten sicherlich auch Mini-Fischnachwuchs fressen, ich sehe sie allerdings immer nur bei der Suche nach in's Wasser gefallenen Insekten.
petra


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2014)

Oh,
bin zu langsam gewesen
petra


----------



## Limnos (25. Juli 2014)

Hi

Ich habe es einmal erlebt, dass schon der erste __ Rückenschwimmer einflog, als gerade eine viertel Stunde lang das erste Wasser in den Teich lief. Es ist übrigens das letzte(dritte) Beinpaar mit denen sie schwimmen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Joschiiie96 (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Ich danke für eure Hilfe, ich werd sie in Ruhe lassen, auch wenn sie sehr hässlich sind.


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Juli 2014)

Du hast noch keine libellenlarve gesehen. ...


----------



## Joschiiie96 (26. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, gibt schon auch hässliche Viecher.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juli 2014)

Nee..hässlich nicht..höchstens interessant oder skuril...
Aber mal was anderes...pass auf..die Stechen ganzschön, wenn man sie ärgert...
VG Monika


----------

